# Estimated Expenses Cost for Making Fursuit?



## Wolf-Man-Kyle (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright... so, despite the fact I have _researched_ costs of supplies to create a fursuit, I'm still struggling to come up with a proper cost estimate. So, I've decided to come in here and ask the advice of those who have made suits before. I want to know how much approximate money would one spend on creating one fursuit, as in, the cost of materials? And if possible, would links to cheep but still decent quality materials be receivable?

On top of that, would anyone have a good suggestion for not to pricey (like around or less than $50) but still good quality electric shaver? I've been looking around, but I've not been able to find a decent one. However, I am going to Wallmart soon, and perhaps I'll find a good one there, but I would also like a second opinion from someone with experience.

This is extremely optional, but if you'd like to add in a bit of tips and tricks for body suits and heads I would be glad to receive them!

Thank you in advance to anyone who can provide assistance!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 19, 2015)

You're looking at about 300-400 for a full fursuit. Avoid cheap materials. Shorter fur is cheaper while longer fur is pricier. Avoid fun fur at all costs. Some cheap fur (like gorilla/polar bear is cool, I Iike it, but shaves poorly).

People say the good ones are 80-100. You want pet trimmers as human ones use excess heat to help cut the hair which as you know melts the fur.

For tricks, just take your time and make strong stitches to prevent future problems. Use the blanket stitch and upholstery thread for seams.


----------



## Wolf-Man-Kyle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 26, 2015)

You're welcome. :3

Your biggest expense is fur and foam. Hot glue and a gun come second while duct tape is third and thread is cheapest (the suit in my avatar took a whole thing of thread). The price doesn't include any expensive supplies like a sewing machine or an airbrush though.


----------

